# Filmtitel gesucht



## DodgeVipeR_TC (29. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

Ich suche einen bestimmten Film und hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.
Es ist eine Art Thriller.
Er kam ca 2004-2006 glaube ich.
Ich meine er kam sogar kurzzeitig im Kino, kann mich aber auch Irren.

Zur Story soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe:
Jemand Kidnapped Menschen und zeigt sie dann per Live-Stream auf einer Internetseite.
Sobald die Seite dann allerdings eine bestimmte Anzahl an Besucher hat, kündigt er an das Opfer live hinzurichten.
(ziemlich kranke Sache eigentlich...)

Passend dazu einfach mal eine Umfrage:
Würdet ihr eine Solche Seite Besuchen?
Der Mensch ist nunmal aus Natur neugierig, es ist ja nur 1 Klick...
Damit würdet ihr aber quasi Aktiv zum Tot eines Menschen beitragen,
Oder könntet ihr der Versuchung dauerhaft widerstehen?

Gerade in der heutigen Zeit würde sich eine solche Seite, 
durch Facebook, Twitter, sonstige lokale Medien,
sehr schnell verbreiten.


----------



## Haspu (29. Juni 2013)

Hmm ich weiß nicht. Ich würde wahrscheinlich nicht drauf gehen aber wie du geschrieben hast, siegt bei vielen die Neugier und auch vieler widerrum denken  bestimmt das es eh ein Fake ist.


----------



## cdo (29. Juni 2013)

Der Film ist von 2008 "Untraceable" mit Diane Lane und Colin Hanks. 
Wikipedia:Untraceable
Trailer: Untraceable - YouTube


----------



## Ryle (29. Juni 2013)

Untraceable - Jeder Klick kann töten
Gibt noch 1-2 Filme mit ähnlichem Inhalt, deren Titel mir jetzt spontan aber auch nicht einfällt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Juni 2013)

Würde ich wissentlich auf die Seite gehen? Definitiv nicht.

Wie viele Leute die auf die Seite kommen würden wissen vor dem Klick genau was sie bewirken und machen sich Gedanken darum bevor sie klicken? Vermutlich die allerwenigsten.


----------



## DodgeVipeR_TC (29. Juni 2013)

Genau den Film meine ich, ging ja Fix 
Hab mir schon ewig den Kopf zerbrochen


----------



## Placebo (30. Juni 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Würde ich wissentlich auf die Seite gehen? Definitiv nicht.
> 
> Wie viele Leute die auf die Seite kommen würden wissen vor dem Klick genau was sie bewirken und machen sich Gedanken darum bevor sie klicken? Vermutlich die allerwenigsten.


 
Genau das. Vor etlichen Jahren hatte mal jemand in meiner ICQ-Liste einen Link mit dem Text (sinngemäß) "Ihhh, das ist ja abartig". Natürlich klickt da jeder drauf, vor allem im Alter 12-16. Dass das dann ein (wahrscheinlich) echtes Video eines Mordes war und die Täter anscheinend auch noch Spaß dabei hatten stand nirgendwo. Manchmal muss man Lektionen auf die harte Tour lernen.


----------



## genetikk (20. Juli 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Würde ich wissentlich auf die Seite gehen? Definitiv nicht.
> 
> Wie viele Leute die auf die Seite kommen würden wissen vor dem Klick genau was sie bewirken und machen sich Gedanken darum bevor sie klicken? Vermutlich die allerwenigsten.


----------



## jamie (20. Juli 2013)

Nicht nur wegen der Moral würde ich es nicht tun. Es ist schlicht und einfach nicht sehenswert. Ich sehe jeden Tag schon genug Morde. Im Fernsehen, beim Computerspielen... Da brauch ich mir sowas nicht geben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juli 2013)

Kurz gesagt würde ich bewusst die Seite nicht aufrufen. Ich habe in meinem Leben schon genug mitansehen müssen.
Mir würde in der Umfrage ein definitives Nein fehlen


----------



## jamie (20. Juli 2013)

Ich pflichte da Dr.Bakterius bei.


----------

